# Rare Kits?



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Was at the hobby shop today, they had an old 51 chevy fleetline kit, and a 60' wagon "Bad Actor". should i go get em' or are they not anything special?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

you can get them on ebay for around 12 bucks.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

didn't know, thanks. i'll just let em be then.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

no problem man. its up to you though if they are resonable enough i'd scoop em up


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Sep 12 2003, 02:26 PM
> *you can get them on ebay for around 12 bucks.*


 plus shipping, so they might be worth it at the Hobby store


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i didn't ask how much he wanted for them, the wagon looked like it would need some bodywork (hood scoops, no side windows...etc) but the 51 looked like somethin' i might want


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a couple of the 51's. They were a part of the Millenium series I believe. There are a bunch of those 60's wagons at my local KB's. I think its called the Street Fighter II now. 
What was the hobby shop asking for them?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

They reissue those a lot, only value could be in the box itself. If they're open, unbuilt, and complete, I wouldn't pay more than 15 bux for both. The 60 is actually a custom with no stock options.

K. Diaz


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

whats the scale on the wagon, and the 60 imp?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the wagon is a 60 impala, they were both unbuilt in the original boxes with the plastic on. the 51 fleetline looked like an older kit. the wagon was to custom to do anything with. and like i said before, i didn't ask the price


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2003, 06:55 PM
> *the wagon is a 60 impala, they were both unbuilt in the original boxes with the plastic on. the 51 fleetline looked like an older kit. the wagon was to custom to do anything with. and like i said before, i didn't ask the price*


 my bad, i meant is the 60 imp from mongram coupe/lowrider kit, the same scale as the 60 imp wagon? 

i seen the wagon but never really paid attn to it. i'm thinking of swaping parts to make a og wagon


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hmmm, don't know, it only has the two front door windows, the rest is solid, so it might not make for a good lowrider


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

works for me, i have to keep an eye out.


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

was it this one? if it was you should pick one up. if its for a good price.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yep, that's the one. if i did buy it, i would just hang onto it until a rainy day and make a little $$$. whats a good price for it 



Last edited by 1ofaknd at Sep 13 2003, 09:35 AM


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

They made that box twice, once I think in the seventies, the other probably in the last 5 years or so. That kit has been reissued so many times, I doubt the value will ever go up much.

K. Diaz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The seller says this is the original issue, due to the stock number. The one above is obviously a newer issue because of the sticker on it, but the stock number will be different too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...8&category=2585








This is the latest reissue, 2 years ago, i think.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...8&category=2581









I always check ebay, great reference source for stuff like this

K. Diaz


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2003, 06:55 PM
> *the wagon is a 60 impala, they were both unbuilt in the original boxes with the plastic on. the 51 fleetline looked like an older kit. the wagon was to custom to do anything with. and like i said before, i didn't ask the price*


 no you could convert it into a normal delivery but needs parts from a 60 impala and a lot of cutting I wanna do that too


----------

